# Cartographer, traveller, guide?



## Xanados (Jan 10, 2012)

In a short story that I am close to finishing, I'm having trouble finding a name by which I can refer to a character when it feels repetitive to use his name.

This character's name is Baalech, and he's _guiding_ the protagonist to his destination. The protagonist said, "Do not make me wish I hadn't trusted you, gatekeeper." I used this simply because I wanted to avoid repetition is his name is mentioned in the line above, which is it was. I changed "gatekeeper" to "Baalech" for now, because they actually travel to a a large guarded gate. Quite confusing, you see? I didn't plan that out. 

What occupation can I use to refer to Baalech? I was going for either "wanderer", but anyone could be called that, really.

You can tell I'm almost finished because this is really quite a small detail.


----------



## myrddin173 (Jan 10, 2012)

I would say guide is good.


----------



## Xanados (Jan 10, 2012)

myrddin173 said:


> I would say guide is good.


Would you say that, "Do not make me wish I hadn't trusted you, guide," is good?
I feel like it needs to be some sort of occupation.


----------



## myrddin173 (Jan 10, 2012)

It sounds fine to me, and "guide" is technically an occupation.


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Jan 10, 2012)

I like the idea of calling him 'cartographer', because it hints at greater depth. It's so much more colourful and memorable than 'guide' or 'traveller', and it just seems to capture my interest. It's also fair to say a cartographer might know his way around.


----------



## Xanados (Jan 10, 2012)

Johnny Cosmo said:


> I like the idea of calling him 'cartographer', because it hints at greater depth. It's so much more colourful and memorable than 'guide' or 'traveller', and it just seems to capture my interest. It's also fair to say a cartographer might know his way around.


That's exactly what I was thinking. Yes, I think I'll use that.
Edit: I can't believe I'm asking this, but I take it I wouldn't capitalize "cartographer"?


----------



## ThinkerX (Jan 10, 2012)

Pathfinder.  Trailblazer.  Seeker. Possibly 'herald', depending on just what his other functions are.


----------



## myrddin173 (Jan 10, 2012)

Xanados said:


> I can't believe I'm asking this, but I take it I wouldn't capitalize "cartographer"?



When referring to him in text no.  In dialogue however I would, since it would be acting as a name.  I would also suggest explaining why a cartographer is showing someone around.  It could definitely work though.


----------



## Graham Irwin (Jan 11, 2012)

What about "navigator" ?


----------



## sashamerideth (Jan 11, 2012)

If it's clear from dialog beats, tags and environment, you don't need to use his name, or even a title or nickname that often.

Sent from my Blade using Forum Runner


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Jan 11, 2012)

> That's not a type of story, that's a situation. And yeah, that character is maybe better suited to making that decision... but that doesn't make for compelling storytelling.



It sounds good, but isn't 'navigator' usually associated with sea-travel?


----------



## Ravana (Jan 18, 2012)

Xanados said:


> Would you say that, "Do not make me wish I hadn't trusted you, guide," is good?
> I feel like it needs to be some sort of occupation.



Why not just drop the final word of the sentence? Unless it's necessary in the context to drive home what he's supposed to be, it's redundant anyway. 

A "cartographer" is someone who draws maps (_carta_, from _charta_: "paper, leaf, card"; _graphein_: "write"); unless he does that, it's inappropriate. "Navigator" is associated with water craft (or, more recently, aircraft): the root it is derived from is the same one that gives us "navy" (_navis_: "ship"), so that's probably out, too.

"Guide" is a good general-purpose reference. When you want to emphasize a more specific (or at least more important-sounding) aspect of his purpose… in addition to "pathfinder" or "trailblazer"—or, for that matter, "scout"—possibly "wayfarer, pioneer, escort, warden, shepherd, conductor, companion, pilot" (again, normally associated with steering crafts, not people), "genius" (look up its original meaning). (Some would probably only work as titles—see below.) ("Psychopomp," while indeed a guide, is probably a bit _too_ specialized.…  I assume you also want to avoid the baggage that comes along with "ranger" in fantasy lit.)

Or go metaphorical: "lodestone, polestar, compass, beacon." Or make something up… especially if the guide is supposed to be unique in his abilities, or in his relation to the character: say, if he isn't merely someone familiar with the lay of the land, but is someone who can (or at least is reputed to be able to) locate the "correct" path for a given individual. (Did you ever see the movie _Circle of Iron_? If so, you'll know who I'm thinking of.) "Rightfarer," maybe, or "pathbinder," or "waywarden." (Which has the interesting double entendre potential of him, or his clients, being "wayward" when off the path.) "Routewright"—probably too "cute" (though "waywright" might work).

In these cases—that is, if it becomes a title, rather than an occupation—you do get to capitalize it if you want. From the above, "Companion" would probably have to be a title rather than a generic—and would imply a lot more than just guiding someone; "Conductor" falls close to it. "Opener" could be interesting, though probably too loaded in this case; it might be possible to combine it with something ("path, way," etc.).


----------



## Graham Irwin (Jan 19, 2012)

I love lodestone!


----------

